# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT)  EMT V2.10.03 Beta Released, Added Oppo/Vivo Qcom Flasher & SDM845 / 855 etc chips

## mohamed73

*Added OPPO/VIVO Module (Qualcomm) Flash Function, Supported Skip Security and Skip Userdata Partition while flashing!
Added Qualcomm SDM845/855/710/712 chips support, Supported Read/Erase/Write Partitions etc for no auth models!*  *General Module:*
> FIXED: Optimized Qualcomm Sahara protocol, supported qualcomm SDM845/855/710/712 etc chips
> FIXED: Optimized Qualcomm Sahara protocol, solved Erase small partition bugs
> FIXED: Optimized Qualcomm/MTK Module Skip userdata when flashing
> FIXED: The "Screenlock" tab of each module was rename as the "Unlock" tab name.  *Xiaomi Module:*
> ADDED Blackshark(SHARK) {Flash,Factory Reset,Reset FRP,Read/Erase/Write Partition,PFM}
> ADDED: skip authentication models: Redmi S2, Redmi Y2, Redmi 6 PRO_ARB1
> ADDED: Supported search model via "Label Model", added "Label Model" info when View Device Information
> FIXED: Prompt information when flashing without select files
> FIXED: Reset FRP bugs for Redmi GO, A1 etc models
> FIXED: Disable/Enable Screenlock bugs for Redmi GO, A1 etc models  *OPPO Module:*
> ADDED: Flash function of Oppo module (Qualcomm), supported skip security and skip userdata while flashing
- Skip Security: Skip NVM partitions while flashing, prevent imei losing problem caused by write nvm partitions
- Skip Userdata: Skip Userdata partition, prevent userdata losing problem caused by write userdata partitions 
> ADDED: Supported search model via "Label Model", added "Label Model" info when View Device Information
> FIXED: Prompt information when flashing without select files  *VIVO Module:*
> ADDED: Flash function of Vivo module (Qualcomm), supported skip security and skip userdata while flashing
- Skip Security: Skip NVM partitions while flashing, prevent imei losing problem caused by write nvm partitions
- Skip Userdata: Skip Userdata partition, prevent userdata losing problem caused by write userdata partitions 
> ADDED: Supported search model via "Label Model", added "Label Model" info when View Device Information
> FIXED: Prompt information when flashing without select files
> FIXED: Factory Reset/Reset FRP bugs for Y85, V9, V9 YOUTH, V9 PRO, Z1 LITE, Y89, Z1/Z1I etc models  *Qualcomm Module:*
> ADDED: Factory Reset for qualcomm module
> ADDED: Reset FRP for qualcomm module  *MTK Module:*
> ADDED: Factory Reset for MTK module
> ADDED: Reset FRP for MTK module
> FIXED: The "Certification" option is hidden for MTK module  *Information:*
* The flash process of OPPO/VIVO (Qualcomm) module:
1).Select ROMs directory
2).Press "Write"
3).Enter Qualcomm EDL/9008 mode connect USB Cable (install drivers)
4).Waiting for the operation to complete

----------

